# anyone gonna chase pheasants??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

anyone gonna go after these birds in a couple weeks?? I know its poor here but for some reason I have the urge,, just 1 wild rooster here would be a trophy but I'd have to combine it with another hunt so I don't get skunked,,like a pheasant in the morning and afternoon duck hunt.


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll be out there, I have a few places in mind I've seen some wild's.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I chased 'em today in a neighboring state. I managed a pair of roosters and could have had my limit of 3 but I missed one three times as it crossed left to right away from me. O|* My WPG pointed 5 birds (4 hens) and my Lab put up the other two roosters in some swampy bullrushes. One of the birds fell into phrag that was like 8 feet tall. The search for that bird sucked! Then I came home to an angry wife and I wished I was back in the phrag. *\-\*


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh how I wish but the pheasant situation down here is even worse than up north. Everyone thinks they are basically extinct in the Cedar Valley nowadays but I still see one once in a great while. We just planted a field with wheat this fall and my dad heard a rooster cackling by it so I'll give it a try but probably go empty handed! Such is life.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll be chasing them....in South Dakota.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Nebraska for me!!!! It'll be my first pheasant hunt. We are going on public ground!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Illinois in December...quail, pheasants and squirrels....I hope, I hope.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm planning on hunting them in Evanston, by the hospital.  

I wish there were more in Utah.. :|


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Use to be my favorite chase, but really turned sour after so many years of skunks. We hit the farm once or twice a year and call it good anymore.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I'm planning on hunting them in Evanston, by the hospital.
> 
> I wish there were more in Utah.. :|


The evenston mentil hospital wildlife management area, Really?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

We'll be going out, but only for the opener. Even then we'll probably try to find chukars after walking a few fields. Pheasants are by far my favorite hunt, but as has been mentioned, they are few and far between here in Utah. We still see a few now and then, but mostly in areas you can't hunt them. Just need to sack up and make that trip to the Midwest that we've been talking about for years.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> Nebraska for me!!!! It'll be my first pheasant hunt. We are going on public ground!!!


Make sure the corn is down before you go, made that mistake last year. We had fun, but didn't see the birds we should have.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning on hunting them in Evanston, by the hospital.
> ...


  :wink:


----------



## will (Oct 12, 2009)

Heck ya it's my favorite hunt, alot of work to find birds though. Got to continue to take my 5 shorthairs, I am suppose to go to Montana Nov. 17th through the 24th don't know with school and work though.
Will


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I never miss it and I think it will be a littel better this year.

Bret


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Being a nonresident and not familiar with your area, why is there not more pheasant in Utah. I've traveled around the state and have seen many areas that look like good pheasant country, but from your posts it sounds as if there are only a handful of places that hold birds!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Being a nonresident and not familiar with your area, why is there not more pheasant in Utah. I've traveled around the state and have seen many areas that look like good pheasant country, but from your posts it sounds as if there are only a handful of places that hold birds!


Lots of reasons add up to the lack of birds. There is almost zero predator control here and there's a huge overpopulation of skunks, *****, crows, magpies, etc. Ditches have been covered up or replaced by modern sprinkling systems. Farmers burn or mow around all fencelines and along the side of the road. They don't leave strips of cover for the birds to winter or nest in. Populations aren't supplemented like in other areas. There is no put and take program like other states have. Everybody and their dogs hunt the very few birds that are left. There is little access to private land anymore. There is not much grassland left for nesting. Every piece of available cover is farmed or developed with housing. It all just adds up to where real, wild pheasant hunting is pretty much a thing of the past in Utah.


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

I always see good numbers out at the bear river bird refuge when i go after ducks out there. I wonder if you can hunt them out there, im sure you'd have to use steel and make sure your avoiding the duck hunters though


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not positive, but I think that anyplace that you can legally hunt ANYTHING on the refuges, is legal for pheasants, as long as you are using non toxic shot. I could be wrong though, so make sure you talk to a CO or someone who can prove it one way or the other before you risk it, Federal marshes can be a pain in the behind with their restrictions, but it SHOULD be open for pheasants too.
I have hunted several of the state controlled marshes for pheasants without any issues, but the Feds are weenies at the best of times. Or at least the ones I have personal experience with.
Speaking of pheasants on WMA's, as I was leaving FB this afternoon, I saw a flock of well over 25 pheasants hanging out in the field next to the Eagle Trees. Naturally that is right in the end of the Rest Area, and next to the main road to boot, so they are safe from hunters there, but they are definitely in the WMA.

I am definitely going out, I have two people who have "promised" to take me places that there are actually birds to shoot at, and my GSP finally figured out what a pheasant _even was_, last year, so there is at least hope. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

toomeymd said:


> I'll be out there, I have a few places in mind I've seen some wild's.


 :lol: Ya, you and 75 other guys.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well no matter what I hunt and how much fun it is, I always have a special place in my heart for the pheasant, my first memories of hunting were walking the fence lines down around Richfield and even if I dont get anything (although i'd be frustrated) it is one of those things that makes you feel all is right with the world........ and it's a plus when you know some spots that will hold birds....... year before last we got several and as I walked over to take a leak behind a bush the guy that I was with and his son kicked up like 5 more roosters from right in front of where I was, hope can get a few this year..... my magic 8 ball says YES when I ask.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

guner said:


> Well no matter what I hunt and how much fun it is, I always have a special place in my heart for the pheasant, my first memories of hunting were walking the fence lines down around Richfield and even if I dont get anything (although i'd be frustrated) it is one of those things that makes you feel all is right with the world........ and it's a plus when you know some spots that will hold birds....... year before last we got several and as I walked over to take a leak behind a bush the guy that I was with and his son kicked up like 5 more roosters from right in front of where I was, hope can get a few this year..... my magic 8 ball says YES when I ask.


I'm with you gunner. The pheasant hunt for me brings back all kinds of good memories hunting with my dad years ago. There may not be many wild birds, and you may have to work harder and longer to find them, but they are there. Besides watching my 2 brittany's work is half of the fun. When they go on point my blood boils!


----------

